# Fluval Canister Filters 50% off @ Petsmart



## Jamblor (Dec 21, 2010)

Hey everyone,

Just letting you all know that the fluval canister series are on sale at petsmart today only for 50% off their regular price, today only. (need a membership though)

I picked up a fluval 206 this morning. 

When I left there were:

Fluval 105/106, 306, 406 at the Oakvile Hyde Park Gate
Fluval, 105/106, 205/206, 306, 406, FX5 at the Argentia Mississauga location.

Nothing that great in terms of fish though.

-Victor


----------



## boxboy (Jun 11, 2012)

Petsmart or BA has Aqua Clear 110 &70 for almost 50% off.
Sorry I dont remember wich store has them. But just visit both websites.

Also Sea U marine has some freakin awsome deal, Walk in customers only tho


----------

